# Hi!



## cls (May 11, 2008)

Hey, my name is Claire and I'm sixteen. I had an account on here a few months ago but then I never got on and now I can't remember what it was. Anyway, I'm usually too busy to spend much time on the internet but I recently had a bad fall off of my horse and I'm not well enough yet to ride again, so I've been spending a lot of time looking at horsey stuff online.

I have a little 8 year old POA gelding named Lucky who I'm actually trying to sell. I love him a lot, but he's very green and has a lot of issues -- he's probably going to end up being a pasture horse because he's just not safe to be ridden. Here are a few pictures:









(I don't really know how to take conformation pictures, so here's my attempt! He's really dirty in this, though).



















Ok, the end!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## danielle** (May 12, 2008)

*hey*

:lol: hey whats up im new to this website just saying hi


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Sorry you had a fall, and i hope you get well soon! I'm sure you miss the saddle.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome . Your horse looks great!


----------

